# Diagrama de impresora epson tx115



## Norberto2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo acá y espero no errar en el lugar de hacer la consulta.
El asunto es que estoy transformando una epson tx115 para imprimir en tela.
Funcionaba bien, pero al transformarla quitando partes de ella como el arrastre de papel
(inútil en la impresión de telas) y alguna otra parte ahora no enciende.
Estoy atrás del circuito electrico de la misma ¿Alguien lo tiene o sabe donde lo puedo hallar?
Si además alguién tiene experiencia en impresoras quizá me pueda decir si ¿hay algún sensor o llave ubicada en algún lado que no halla percibido, y que al desarmar desactivé y ahora no enciende? Agradezco respuesta. Gracias compañeros.
Norberto


----------

